

Alice ML: Rich Support for Concurrent, Distributed and Constraint Programming - brudgers
http://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/alice/

======
mamcx
The part that look truly interesting? The inspector!

[http://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/alice/manual/tour.html](http://www.ps.uni-
saarland.de/alice/manual/tour.html)

------
dmgbrn
Sigh, another cool looking language I'll never be able to use at work.

------
fithisux
It seems like abandonware.

~~~
doublec
I've been working on minor fixes and keeping bitrot away in the github
repository mentioned on the main page in the News section:
[https://github.com/aliceml/aliceml](https://github.com/aliceml/aliceml)

I wrote about the updates a while back here:
[http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2014/11/12/revisiting_alice_ml.html](http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2014/11/12/revisiting_alice_ml.html)

